# K3B problemas Grabacion blu-ray u otro medio BDDVDW SN-506AB

## Yczo

Hola, muy buenas. 

Hace un tiempo (desde mi grabadora anterior) que arrastro los dos siguientes problemas al intentar grabar un disco mediante K3B (no uso otros programas quiza por costumbre)

1) (primero el mas importante) Cuando el disco llega al 99 por ciento de escritura K3B informa error de entrada/salida y aborta la grabación, aunque algunos discos quedan mas o menos legibles, (algún archivo queda a veces ilegible).  Como información extra añadire que el portatil es un dell xps 15 y la grabadora que es nueva (tiene una semana) no ha grabado nunca desde windows. No se que pensar estoy sin ideas. El bus de datros esta bien por lo que no entiendo lo del error de entrada salida. Solo se me ocurre pensar que dell ha puesto algun impedimento hardware.

2) La grabadora siempre graba a velocidades muy inferiores a las selecionadas, para el disco apropiado. Ejemplo cojo un disco de 6x y selecciono grabar a 6x, pero el programa trata de grabar a 6x para inmediatamate bajar su velocidad a 1x. Un incordio. No tengo ninguna idea que puede ser.

Por favor si alguien sabe algo al respecto, agradecería cualquier ayuda que me pudiese prestar, por que no tengo la mas mínima idea de lo que puede ocurrir.

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Mira que te dice el comando DMESG

Yo diria que tienes algún problema con el kernel.

Comprueba que no estes usando ATA

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->

Y Debes de tener activado el 

<*> SCSI CDROM support

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

¿El kernel tiene todo lo referido a la grabadora? ¿En Dmesg no muestra nada raro? ¿En que version del kernel estas?

Estaria bueno que cuando grabes ver online (con alt+F12) lo que va logueando, ahi creo va a saltar el problema.

----------

## Yczo

En primer lugar gracias por vuestas repuestas. Bien el kernel esta bien ajustado. De momento aplazare este asunto por que voy un poco corto de tiempo y parece que graba bien aunque de ese error al final.

Debo priorizar sobre otros errores mas importanes. 

Por otro lado este error reportado en debian me hace pensar en un error de la aplicación

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=661368

Mas adelante retomare este asunto.

Saludos y muchas gracias

----------

